# Just moved to Orgiva...



## pjc80 (Oct 16, 2012)

Hello... My fiance and I have just moved to Orgiva (well, about 20 mins outside) from the UK and so far, so good, but we have been so busy doing up our house and also having to go back to the UK for various reasons that we haven't managed to meet many people... We are expecting our first baby in March (very excited but also quite scary!!) and so we would really love to meet some other people nearby who are in a similar situation, or who have young children, to share experiences with etc. Also be great to hear about expat experiences of the local schools, and really just to make some English speaking friends locally (our Spanish is very poor at the moment...)! I'd also love to get involved in some local groups if anyone can recommend any? Any advice etc gratefully received 

Many thanks x


----------



## shytalk (Oct 8, 2010)

Try joining Orgiva massive on facebook, there seems to be quite a few young people on there who live in the vicinity of Orgiva


----------



## pjc80 (Oct 16, 2012)

Thanks shytalk, will definitely do that!


----------



## Espananewbie (Dec 1, 2012)

hi there, we are hoping to be moving to a place 10 mins away from orgiva and wondered how you have been getting on with making friends, learning Spanish and finding your way round? I have 2 young children and will be looking to make friends too. Any advice you can offer of kid friendly stuff to do or where to meet people and learn Spanish would be gratefully received. I know you aren't a mum yet, but as you said, you are looking to find out all the new mum places to be!  hope it is going well for you.


----------



## pjc80 (Oct 16, 2012)

hi Espananewbie!

Great to hear from you, all going well thanks  Any chance we could exchange emails, have so much to tell you!


----------



## Espananewbie (Dec 1, 2012)

*May not be orgiva...but still!*

Hi there! Yes would live to make contact. Think. Have to post several times before I can make direct contact with you.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

please don't post your personal contact details on the forum, nor post irrelevant messages simply to increase your post count

this forum is for the giving & receiving of advice - it's not intended as a contact/link-up forum - if people meet up that's a bonus

you only need 5 good posts in order to activate the PM facility - why not just join in some of the discussions?

how hard can that be?

you might even learn something or be able to give someone some advice


----------



## Espananewbie (Dec 1, 2012)

Moderator- 
Appreciate and understand your comments. Also I realise how important the role of a moderator is on this kind of forum and am pleased that it is carefully monitored. it is a shame however that there is not an opportunity to make direct contact with another member should the need arise without having to jump through hoops. The tag line "this forum is for socialising, networking and off topic discussions for all members either living in or moving to Spain." is displayed somewhere on the screen. Part of networking and socialising is taking that contact to the next level. It is hard to make the time to post several times, search through previous info so as not to repeat yourself etc and bore other forum users when trying to move countries and look after small children. But I will persevere....
Perhaps my forum friend (pjc80) will consider posting some of her invaluable advice on the forum and we can continue to use the forum properly and mutually benefit from the opportunity to socialise, networking and partake in off topic discussions for all members either living in or moving to Spain.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

The point is that the forum has many regulars who post and who also use the PM facility to get to know each other better. We have the minimum of five posts because we get so many "spammers" who come onto the forums and all they want to do is to message people adverts. So we need to see the first five posts to make sure that everyone is on here for the right reasons - its not hard to make 5 posts - heck there are so many questions to ask and comments to make that 5 can be done within a day, with the added bonus of getting to know the others on here and them you. Thats kinda how it works. Lets face it, it would be a pretty dead place if everyone simply sent private messages all the time

We do try to stop people putting their personal details on the forum as its open and worldwide - just about any weirdo could find your e-mail address or worse, your phone number and contact you lol!!!

I hope you understand and just ask on the forum - as long as you dont advertise or put your personal details on here - or ask others to, then fine

Jo xxx


----------



## Espananewbie (Dec 1, 2012)

Oh yes, completely understand...necessary to weed out the spammers for sure. Aone thing I am struggling with is how to quickly and easily post a new thread? I must be struggling at almost midnight to find the button....how do you quickly and easily post a new line of enquiry as opposed to a reply to an existing one??
Thanks


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Espananewbie said:


> Oh yes, completely understand...necessary to weed out the spammers for sure. Aone thing I am struggling with is how to quickly and easily post a new thread? I must be struggling at almost midnight to find the button....*how do you quickly and easily post a new line of enquiry as opposed to a reply to an existing one*??
> Thanks


glad you understand

you can post a new thread from your very first post


----------



## pjc80 (Oct 16, 2012)

Hi again,

Sorry about the contact details thing - I honestly didn't know that I was doing wrong! As it happens I have been having some pregnancy complications so have needed to spend lots of time in England, and so our settling in Spain hasn't gone as smoothly as we would have hoped. All is well in Spain though and we are loving the time we do manage to spend there. 

I think the best bit of advice would be buy or rent your property through someone who speaks English (unless of course you speak Spanish well!) as they will be an invaluable source of local information. Our estate agent has been wonderful, helping us with all the admin side, introducing us to the people we need to know including good builders and workmen for our renovations, and even allowing us to use their office as a postal address while we set up a PO box. Haven't managed to look into schools much yet - there are several traditional Spanish schools in the town though, as well as a Steiner Waldorf school which we are going to go and visit after the Christmas holidays. 

Good places to find out what's going on are the notice boards at the health food shop and at Baracas cafe, which is also a lovely place to meet people. Alpujarra Connect, based in the main plaza also offer lots of help with anything you may need to help you settle into the area. There's a guy there called Eduardo who runs intensive Spanish courses which are highly recommended by lots of people we've met, and we're going to look into doing a course with him when we have the time!

Also, there's a theatre group called the Lux Collective which meets every Thursday evening in Orgiva, and I'm told it's a great place for adults and children to get together and have fun... We haven't been able to go yet but again we're going to check it out after Christmas and will keep you posted!

Hope some of this helps! 
Px


----------

